# Desktop fan setup



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm currently using 3 80 mm fans in my desktop. I have another 80 mm fan lying around which I want to use in my PC. However, all the povided fan slots are filled, so I will need to fix the fan either at expansion slot grills or somewhere else inside the cabinet. You can see my current setup:

*dl.dropbox.com/s/44y6nyud0vfcr11/Screenshot%20%2812%29.jpg


Please suggest where should I place the wxtra fan to provide some extra cooling, and if needed, change in existing fan setup. I would particularls like to cool the HDD and RAM.

My current ideal temps are:

cpu: 36 C
ram: 36 C
HDD: 37 C
VR: 33 C


----------



## Cilus (Mar 7, 2013)

Will check when I get back home. My office network does not allow any hosted picture to be displayed.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 7, 2013)

u gotta mod your cabby .. or you can fit it on the hdd cage ..its very easy .. take 2 pointed screws (small ones) and place the fan horizontally just below the hdd inside the metal cage and screw the screws on the metal and the fan and just plug the fan in ........wat say ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

Today, I fixed the fan under HDD in such a way that it pushes air on HDD, but still HDD is at 35 C, is that normal? Even the ram is at 35 C.


----------



## Myth (Mar 7, 2013)

If possible add photos from TDF profile attachment. Cant view the pics 

Dont know about ram, but hdd temp seems a few degrees high. 
You need to reconsider the airflow. 120mm fans can push more air than 80mm. Can you add those instead ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

Myth said:


> If possible add photos from TDF profile attachment. Cant view the pics
> 
> Dont know about ram, but hdd temp seems a few degrees high.
> You need to reconsider the airflow. 120mm fans can push more air than 80mm. Can you add those instead ?





here is the re-uploaded photo.

>No, I cannot use 120 mm fans, no space for one, neither for cutting hole.

> Current HDD temp is 34 C

> In resource monitor, I see explorer.exe accessing about 15-20 mp3 files and earlier I saw it accessing same amount of images while none of them were being accessed (no music playet open, no imae viewer open). Also, sometimes svchost suddenly starts accessing tons of files on all partitions, and sends HDD usage to 100% which stays there for about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Myth (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice image 

I dont think its a good idea pushing air against the cpu fan. Make the upper side fan an exhaust. 
No front fan option ? That works the best in cooling the HDDs. 

Your cabinet doesnt have much scope to add further fans. 
Mod it like Nikhil suggested. 
Cut out a portion under the HDD, add an air filter and a fan.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

Myth said:


> Nice image
> 
> I dont think its a good idea pushing air against the cpu fan. Make the upper side fan an exhaust.
> No front fan option ? That works the best in cooling the HDDs.
> ...



> The upper intake fan has a cardboard duct which supplies cool air from outside directly to cpu fan. As both this fan and cpu fan push air ontothe heatsink, this decreased temps (did the duct mod last year).
> The rear exaust fan exausts hot air from cpu heat sink outside, thus preventing hot air buildup inside the cabinet.

Some more pics:

^The fan on the left is at the rear of cabinet and exhausts hot air from cpu.




^ Sorry for blur pics  This is how I fixed an 80 mm fan below the HDD. It pushes air on HDD, nut I didn't notice any change in temperatures due to it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 7, 2013)

You have installed it correctly but Tilting a bit towards the RAM may help you and because its inside the cabby no not much difference will be there .....it will be better if you install it on the front by modding the cabinet ....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

I actually tried to do so, but bottom two cd drive covers are permanentaly fixed to the cabinet. I have to do something within this cabinet as it is.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2013)

one more way .....install the odd a little bit higher and try it !!

and if the covers are fixed u gotta cut them !

no other way (


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> one more way .....install the odd a little bit higher and try it !!
> 
> and if the covers are fixed u gotta cut them !
> 
> no other way (


The ODD is already at the topmost slot. I'll need to cut the covers anyway, but I can't figure out a way to do so without damaging the remaining panel.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2013)

well there is a way but you'll require a small circle saw to cut the covers ....some thing like this -- Google Image Result for *www.preparator.org/2003/images/diamond_cutter.jpg and if u want to make a clean cut ...then theres only way that you cut it carefully


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll have to wait 2-3 months, as I get scolding everytime I even think about modding anymore. But I'll surely do it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2013)

hahahah  me too


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2013)

attach 1 side fan to front face, so it sucks air in.
attach the extra fan to the back to blow air out.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> attach 1 side fan to front face, so it sucks air in.
> attach the extra fan to the back to blow air out.


Man, did you even read this thread or see my pic? It clearly shows that I already have 3 fans, 2 intake and 1 rear exhaust.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2013)

NO NEED FOR 2 SIDE INTAKES.
IM HELPING YOU BALANCE THE DAMNED AIRFLOW.

summers are approaching, and you dont want the hot air to circulate inside, do you?
instead of having 2 side fans, which might create tuburlence, why not remove one side fan and install it at the front as intake?

balanced steady airflow = best airflow


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't have a front fan slot, so I cannot do that. Besides, the upper intake fan on side panel has a duct directed to cpu fan, so the air from it goes directly on cpu fan. the other intake is the other parts. State the position and air flow for all 3 fans to clarify.


----------

